# GT: GAME 3 - ORLANDO MAGIC @ Toronto Raptors (4.24.08)



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

@









Toronto Raptors (0-2) vs. Orlando Magic (2-0)

7:30 PM EST, Air Canada Centre

*Toronto Raptors*




































Ford/Parker/Bargnani/Bosh/Nesterovic

*Orlando Magic*




































Nelson/Evans/Turkoglu/Lewis/Howard

Sportsline Preview



> TORONTO -- With his team facing a 2-0 series deficit, Toronto Raptors coach Sam Mitchell knows something has to change. Exactly who that change involves, Mitchell isn't saying.
> 
> The Raptors have trailed by double-digit deficits in the first quarter of both playoff games so far against the Orlando Magic. Toronto came back and had a chance to win Game 2, but All-Star forward Chris Bosh's last-second jumper bounced off the front rim, sealing Orlando's 104-103 victory.
> 
> ...



let's get this one tonight and put a stranglehold on the series!



:cheers:




*GO MAGIC!*


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Pressure is on them, we need to stay calm and focused and try to steal a game in Toronto. Turk and Rashard must shoot better than in game two...
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea a victory in Toronto will def seal the deal...


GO MAGIC !


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

not very good start, our two main guys are still missing their 3s...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

okay, now us raptor fans have the right to ***** for 2 days about your flopping in the first quarter

yaaay


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Magic players looked terrible in the first half, not prepared at all...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

we are playing better in the 2nd half...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

for the last two games Hedo and Rashard made just 3 three pointers from 25 (all by Rashard)!!! thats a disaster!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Winning this game wasn't in the cards. Lewis, Hedo and Howard had decent games, but our starting backcourt gave us nothing.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

orlando lost the game starting at the PG, like t.o. predicted before the series, ford/calderon really put a hurtin on jameer & carlos. we need more of that to even it up, orlando gave us a scare in the 3rd.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

game 3 is must win for the Magic...


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the reffing for this series.

Absolutely garbage.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

game 4 will be huge....teams don't come back from being down 2-0 very often...less often if they get down 3-1. This is a great series between two teams looking to show their legitimacy in the league. Both teams are just a small tweak from taking the next step. Orlando needs a big to play with Dwight and maybe a point guard(depth) change/upgrade. Toronto needs a creator at the wing and a shot blocker.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Can someone tell me why Van Gundy went with Arroyo instead of Keyon Dooling to finish the first half? TJ Ford went and1 on him for like 2 straight minutes.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

well, looks like the nba is "drama" all right. nobody is allowed to go 3-0 except maybe boston. that's how i look at it


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

apparently jameer was having back spasms during the game last night. maybe that explains his poor performance but hopefully he can get some rest get back to full strength becuz our back PG situation isn't that great. we can afford another performance like that if we want to win game 4. :no:


----------

